# Meet Jake.........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This is Jake... Isnt he a handsome red head.... His owners just didnt want him anymore...... He loves car ride and other critters..... Man Im glad he isnt at my house.... (You know me and those redheads)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Awwweee.....what a good lookin' boy!!! Who could "just not want him anymore"


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a good looking boy. I know what you mean about those red dawgs.

Hooch


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Omg, how could anyone just not want him anymore??????
I can't imagine feeling that way about my dog. Or any of my pets for that matter. Now the boyfriend....... thats a different story.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> Omg, how could anyone just not want him anymore??????
> I can't imagine feeling that way about my dog. Or any of my pets for that matter. Now the boyfriend....... thats a different story.


Have NO IDEA how someone just doesnt want them anymore... Jake is house broke and knows many commands..... just a sweet boy.....He reminds me of Hootie.... Very low key


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He reminds me of Brinks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone else got that song running through their head, "Feed Jake"
He's a handsome boy, I'm sure his forever home is right around the corner. I guess it's a good thing people can't dump their children when they decide they don't want them. Poor boy, but he's better off with Dirk's than left with people who don't want him.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... it's soo crazy how fickle people are. In love one moment and out of love the next. Soo sad. He looks perfectly sweet... I sure hope he finds a loving home that will enjoy him for everything that he is (gorgeous... and unconditional love)!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Anyone else got that song running through their head, "Feed Jake"


Good tune!

I just don't understand how so many goldens need to be rescued. :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jake is a handsome guy. He reminds me a lot of my first "my dog" Cedah.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Jake is gorgeous! Of course, I'm a little biased. He looks so much like my Desi!! Hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, you know I got one that they just didn't want anymore and he's the best puppy. I don't understand some people, gotta have a dog and then though them away like a piece of trash


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh---and WHY isn't he with his soulbrother Hoots???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so handsome. I love the redheads also. I hope he gets a better home that will love him furever and ever. He deserves no less.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

How could anyone not want that face to greet them??? He's beautiful, looks so relaxed too. He'll find his forever home quick


----------

